# Best Broadband plan for Home



## sainit (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Friends, Suggest me the best plan of broadband for home. I want good speed and also would like to download data.

So pls *suggest good broadband plna as per ur experience.*

I am living in Gurgaon.

Thanks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

MTNL night unlimited.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

Will depend on your use and budget.

Do you want unlimited download  plan?? or just limited high speed plan.

Or Just want for unlimited surfing and rare download???


----------



## reddick (Dec 3, 2007)

Even Satyam offers good Home deals...take a look @ them also...good luck!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

if you want high speeds, high downloading, low cost and surfability, go for BSNL 500. You get 2.5 GB bandwidth, more than enough for all your browsing. Downloads are free from 2 am to 8 am, perfect for many, as they either sleep at two or wake at six. you can use download sheduling too with this plan. with 2 mbps, you can download about one distro CD per hour. thats how I got my huge collection.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

AirTel 256 kpbs always ON, unlimited @ Rs. 999 p.m., taxes extra.


----------



## Net007 (Dec 4, 2007)

BSNL DataOne Home 500 is the best one.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

yep BSNL Dataone Home 500 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 4, 2007)

Another vote from me for H500 plan of BSNL


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 4, 2007)

add my vote too... BSNL Home 500 Rocks...(with 2am to 8am unlimited)


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 4, 2007)

I am too on Home 500 (its morning unlimited from 2 to 8 )
regards.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't go anywhere near satyam. It sucks.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 5, 2007)

If you need something stable, go for Airtel or MTNL. Rest ISP's are a***oles and Satyam is No.1 among them. God knows when I will get connectivity back.


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 5, 2007)

BSNL Home 500.... One more vote for this excellent consumer friendly plan..


----------



## gaurav816 (Dec 5, 2007)

go only for bsnl home 500 combo


----------



## Raaza (Dec 7, 2007)

Currently my plan is BSNL Home Unlimited Plan 900.
the speed @ 256 kbps

I'd like to change my plan to 500 home to download more data.

with unlimited plan I can download around 2.63 GB average data per day ( 24 Hrs )

If I change my plan to home 500, can I download more data than home 900 plan?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

Raaza said:
			
		

> If I change my plan to home 500, can I download more data than home 900 plan?



yep

home 500(only 2-8 am)
daily download @2mbps----7.03125 GBytes
monthly----------210.9375 Gbytes
overall = monthly+2.5 = 213.4Gbytes

home UL900 (24 hours time period)
daily download @256kbps----- 2.66 Gbytes
monthly overall ------------ 79.8


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 7, 2007)

That Home UL really sucks... If i wanna spent that money, i would like to go for Home 1000 
regards


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 7, 2007)

go for bsnl home500

best plan for u


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yes BSNL VERY CONSUMER FRIENDLY, read this post, by people using those plans
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75117


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Another update
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75264


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Another update
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75264


these are still isolated cases...

When I did not get internet for half an hour continuously, I dialled BSNL up, lectured them for 5 minutes, when they told that the problem will be fixed in another hour, I foul-mouthed them and asked them to fix it now or "Face The Concequences". Got connected to a techie, and the problem was solved in another half an hour.

PS: being a loud mouthed impatient guy with a menancing growl and a threatening voice at his disposal, with lots of voice modulation abilities helps is these situations.


----------



## Tushar.bar (Dec 11, 2007)

Alliance broadband:- 128 unlimited @ 392 and 256unlimited @560


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

MTNL is only in Mumbai & Delhi so go for BSNL. Because BSNL is governments company & govt. is directly associated with sattelite related activities so only Govt. company can offer best Bandwidth speed on net. So go on with BSNL.


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 12, 2007)

I think you should go for asianet broadband..here..iam usung a night unlimited plan@399 per month..

   Night 10pm to morning 8 am.

  Sunday fully unlimited downloading..!!

Nice na..


----------



## temperworld (Dec 12, 2007)

rosemolr said:
			
		

> I think you should go for asianet broadband..here..iam usung a night unlimited plan@399 per month..
> 
> Night 10pm to morning 8 am.
> 
> ...



but that's only 256 Kbps. bsnl got 2mbps


----------

